# Anyone heard of "Lazy S" font??



## eric halfabee (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Im doing this Graphics book for work and the author is making a lot of references to specific fonts ie Bauhaus etc, and wants me to style the names with the relevant typeface but I cannot find this one she is refering to called "Lazy S".

Anyone seen this (if it exists) and can show me what it looks like?

Much appreciated.


eric

OK got the answer, no need to fret people


----------



## bbowens (Jul 20, 2008)

hi, can you tell me what you found? I'm looking for the same font....

thx,

brad


----------

